# OpenEdX on FreeBSD?



## mzs47 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello,

Has anyone tried getting OpenEdX run on FreeBSD?

Or, running on BSD Jails, it won't run on OpenVZ.
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/openedx-ops/R4TEXqpN38Y

https://github.com/shubhdev/openedx
http://online.stanford.edu/openedx
https://github.com/edx/configuration/wiki/edX-Ubuntu-12.04-64-bit-Installation


----------

